# could someone look up my adba apbt pup



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

I have recently just got a pup a few weeks ago and havent sent off my for his pedigree yet.. he is supposed to have some carver blood in him. could someone please look his pedigree up for me.. his registration no. is 12826ap-14L and his sire's # is 11384ap-38 and his dam's # is 52800L-20.. on his fathers pedigree one of the names on there was sherman tank. i looked it up and found lots of pics and stuff about him but im not sure if its the same dog.. thanks alot


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

plz any help i would appreciate it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You *can't* look up peoples papers thru the ADBA.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks but i went to the adba site and i couldnt find where to look it up


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you can't look it up there. people look up dogs and numbers on online peds not ADBA directly


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

could u look it up for me please


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I have peds online and tryed. No matches at all. What is the official name of the sire and dam?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I couldn't find any thing either does the breeder have a website?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless some breeder has put the info online you can't just go look it up. You have to get you papers in the mail. There is no where that just records peoples pedigrees. Breeders have to put them on websites or owners.


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

oh.. i guss i need to hurry up and send off his pedigree.. go to google and look up sherman tank pitbull he was on the fathers pedigree of my pup


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

and no the breeder doesnt have a website


----------

